# Johnsonville brats



## thesmayway (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so I want to do my own bratwurst with pork and venison but I am a big fan of the way Johnsonville beer brats taste. Any suggestions on a recipe? Thanks


----------



## venture (Jan 3, 2012)

Loads of recipes and premixes out there for that.

Check out formulations here if you want to do them from scratch:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

Also, the search tool at the top of the page will give you some things like this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100076/shooterricks-attitude-brats-recipe-and-pics-on-the-grill

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Nepas has a couple of good ones. If he doesn't see this just PM him.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 4, 2012)

This is my recipe for a classic old-fashioned all-pork Wisconsin-style brat. 
For a beer brat, just add a little beer to the mix.

This is a classic Wisconson bratwurst flavor profile. 

Wisconsin-Wannabe Bratwurst  

5 lbs. well-fatted pork shoulder/butt 
3 Tbsp. kosher salt 
1 Tbsp. sugar 
2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg 
1/2 tsp. toasted and freshly ground coriander 
1/4 tsp. ground celery seed 
1/8 tsp. ground marjoram 
1 1/2 tsp. ground ginger 

I use a fairly course grind, grinding just half the meat a second time with the same plate. 
I replace part of the salt with Tiparos Thai fish sauce in all of my fresh sausage recipes. It adds "what's that?" umami savoriness. 
I gently steam  the sausages on low heat (165-170 F) until safe temperature is reached.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 4, 2012)

another good recipe for my "evernote" file.
thanks


----------



## chefrob (Jan 4, 2012)

i've been happy with the LEM fresh brat mix.........i just sub beer for water when mixing.


----------



## jim45 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know what a Wisconson style flavor profile is. The closest I have come to a Johnsonville flavor profile is a recipe I found several years ago. It is called a Sheboygan Brat. You might do a word search for it. It at least is a jumping off place to develop the taste you want.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Jim45 said:


> I don't know what a Wisconson style flavor profile is. The closest I have come to a Johnsonville flavor profile is a recipe I found several years ago. It is called a Sheboygan Brat. You might do a word search for it. It at least is a jumping off place to develop the taste you want.


What's the recipe?

The inspiration for the above recipe came from an old German butcher in Sheboygan.

The recipe was reduced to a 5# batch (the original recipe was for 150#) and spice amounts were tweaked slightly.


----------



## venture (Jan 10, 2012)

This site has a Jonsonville "clone".  Just look under Wisconsin Style Brats.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

Also, there are many premixes out there if you don't want to make them from scratch.  Think "Wisconsin Style Brats" or "Sheboygan Style Brat".

A little sweet for me, but they are wildly popular in certain parts of the country.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

